
Plone Developers Call “Hoax” on Alleged FBI Hack - rbanffy
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/plone-developers-call-hoax-on-alleged-fbi-hack/#.WG-Vvm_gFcc.twitter
======
jMyles
No less than 12 times in this one-page article, CyberZeist is referred to as
"the hacker."

But it doesn't seem like CyberZeist is much of a hacker at all.

